# Any New DC members out there?



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 23, 2007)

Please review the current DC member list and post a message or PM me if you want to be added to the list.

I find this list helpful when we need to consult a member to get input on certain topics.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48966

Thanks!

BTW - The list was created and updated in the order people posted or PMed me.


----------



## GOLFNBEACH (Oct 24, 2007)

Bill, any idea how many joined HCC as a direct or indirect result of this forum?


----------



## remo (Oct 24, 2007)

You can add our name to the list of HCC members. Our first trip is this January to the Breckenridge Lodge with several friends. From the reviews, we are all planning on having a great time. We don't have other trips lined up yet, but will surely use all our days. 2008 should be a very good travel year. 

Remo


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 24, 2007)

GOLFNBEACH said:


> Bill, any idea how many joined HCC as a direct or indirect result of this forum?



No I don't...perhaps they will post about it here.


----------



## Laura7811 (Oct 24, 2007)

I joined Hcc after learning about it from Perry's thread. We were looking at ER after my sister joined that club, but ER was more than we wanted to spend(195,000 for 15 days at that time).   I remember saying to. my sis "I wish I could find a more affordable club". Then prob a month later I ran across Perry's thread. Unfortunatley to late to be an equity member, but o well we are very happy members..

Thats our TUG story

Laura


----------



## oldkey (Oct 25, 2007)

*Count us....*

We found out about HCC here. I used to frequent the Marriott boards.....had heard about DCs and then found this area of TUG.


----------



## vineyarder (Oct 25, 2007)

I had looked into HCC several years ago, when it was just a Colorado club, so I didn't consider it seriously, and joined PE Premiere, then upgraded to PE Platinum... Found this forum and was surprised to see how much HCC had expanded/changed its focus, yet was still such a value... and how enthusiastic its members are... Then when the trial membership was announced here, there was no reason not to join HCC as a supplement to PE...  Now that the 'trial' has been changed to 'companion', I will definately continue on as a long-term member; I just need to decide whether to continue as a 1 week companion member or upgrade at the locked in rates to a higher membership level...  So TUG should definately be credited with re-introducing me to the 'new HCC'.


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes...HCC owes TUG big time.

Brian


----------



## wdinner (Oct 29, 2007)

You can add me as a Private Escapes Premier member
Thanks
Bill


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 30, 2007)

wdinner said:


> You can add me as a Private Escapes Premier member
> Thanks
> Bill



Congrats...you are added to the master list. 

Please post about your PE experiences.


----------



## WhiteSand (Oct 30, 2007)

We are new members of HCC-joined in September.  We found out about Destination Clubs from friends who are members of Lusso.  We traveled with them to Cabo and had a great time which got us started thinking about DCs. Lusso has amazing properties and service, but for the size of our family and the way we travel the homes are just too large to justify the expense.  I found out about HCC from the Helium report last Dec and then found this site shortly after.  The information on this site definitely helped us to make our decision.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 30, 2007)

welcome to the forum WhiteSand


----------



## 3DH (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Bill... LUSSO member signing in!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 14, 2008)

3DH said:


> Hi Bill... LUSSO member signing in!



Welcome...I added you to the list....LUSSO is a great DC.


----------

